# pink's music video- stupid girls



## Beauty Marked (Jan 28, 2006)

check it out if u haven't yet
 check STUPID GIRLS here
some funny stuff. she makes fun of 






mary kate




britney spears




lindsay lohan


----------



## mel0622 (Jan 28, 2006)

lol. thats funny. i like the lohan one. haha. is the one w/ the long blonde hair supposed to be gwen?


----------



## aziajs (Jan 28, 2006)

I like the song and the video.  I love the Jessica Simpson spoof and the Lindsay one.


----------



## Classic Beauty (Jan 28, 2006)

I thought it was nicole richie at the beginning.  I love that music video!


----------



## Beauty Marked (Jan 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mel0622* 
_lol. thats funny. i like the lohan one. haha. is the one w/ the long blonde hair supposed to be gwen?_

 

which one?
 the one dancing with 50 is britney

 the one in the bedroom is paris
 &
 the one washing the car is jessica


----------



## mel0622 (Jan 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Marked* 
_which one?
 the one dancing with 50 is britney

 the one in the bedroom is paris
 &
 the one washing the car is jessica_

 
oh britney! lol. hmm i must have missed that music video er something.


----------



## melozburngr (Jan 28, 2006)

Great video... think it sends a good message. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I like Pink.


----------



## Pimptress (Jan 28, 2006)

I thought the dancing one was LiLo with her ghetto dance at the music awards...


----------



## niecypiecy (Jan 29, 2006)

That part where she is falling all over the car cracked me up.....good message!


----------



## AllINeedIsMac (Jan 29, 2006)

i thought fergi was the one dancin w/ 50?


----------



## Vinyl Vapour (Jan 29, 2006)

I love this song and the video clip! (I like her outfit when she is MK too)


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Jan 29, 2006)

that was great. its kinda hard to figure it out tho. it could be MK in the begining, but she buys a small dog, so it could be NR.. lol. but she looked cute regardless 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and who was the blonde suppose to be w/50? i thought fergie..

and is she spoofing anyone in the tanning scene and bathroom throwing up lol?

i like the paris video and jessica simpson!!

and pink is awesome. ive always loved her. reminds me of myself and not looking like every other girl/women. shes got balls!!! she looks really pretty as herself in the video!!


----------



## bottleblack (Jan 29, 2006)

Haha, that was fantastic. I love Pink so much!


----------



## Pink_minx (Jan 29, 2006)

that is so true...i love her new music video!


----------



## Beauty Marked (Jan 29, 2006)

go here to find out who's who

http://justjared.blogspot.com/2006/0...sic-video.html


----------



## aziajs (Jan 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Eye<3Colour* 
_that was great. its kinda hard to figure it out tho. it could be MK in the begining, but she buys a small dog, so it could be NR.. lol. but she looked cute regardless 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and who was the blonde suppose to be w/50? i thought fergie..

and is she spoofing anyone in the tanning scene and bathroom throwing up lol?

i like the paris video and jessica simpson!!

and pink is awesome. ive always loved her. reminds me of myself and not looking like every other girl/women. shes got balls!!! she looks really pretty as herself in the video!!_

 
I thought the girl in the bathroom was supposed to be Hilary Duff but she wasn't wearing horse teeth so maybe not.


----------



## Chelsea (Jan 29, 2006)

it's pretty funny but it sees shes trying a bit too hard


----------



## MAC_addict_77 (Jan 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 
_I thought the girl in the bathroom was supposed to be Hilary Duff but she wasn't wearing horse teeth so maybe not._


----------



## fireatwill (Jan 31, 2006)

pff. dont get me started on hilary duff. *shudder*

i think its kind of mean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i agree with the other girl it seems that she is trying too hard.


----------



## Willa (Jan 31, 2006)

I laughed so hard when I saw the orange tan look

So many girls actually looks like that!


----------



## RedBetty (Jan 31, 2006)

I love Pink.  I took it as a good sign that my mom didn't know who she was!


----------



## ishtarchick (Feb 3, 2006)

LMAO that parody of paris's p0rn video just cracked me up!


----------



## user4 (Feb 3, 2006)

i need to freaking see this video!!! lmao


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Feb 3, 2006)

It's on Launch, it's pretty funny. Pink is crazy.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 4, 2006)

Ha I love this vid! Though Pink did an interview saying that she wasn't making fun of Marky Kate and Ashley because she likes them...even though it DOES look like mary kate...lol!


----------



## Julia Vanhorn (Feb 4, 2006)

I laughed my ass when I saw the Lindsey Lohan part. It sorta reminds me of when I am driving, but the good part is I don't hit anyone lol. I miss LL when she was redheaded and of normal weight. Now she looks like she trying so hard to look like Nicole Kidman.


----------



## calixto (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *niecypiecy* 
_That part where she is falling all over the car cracked me up.....good message!_

 
bwhahahahha mee too! thats my favourite part! 

Good message too.


----------

